# Is it really Worth it?



## HappyEndings (Oct 18, 2009)

I've been married for almost five years now, we have two children both boys, ages two and a half and one due in Jan. I've been very unhappy with our marriage ever since I got pregnant with our first son, I assumed that after the baby came things would settle down and we would be a happy couple again, Wrong. He truly feels he does everything and we are okay. I feel unapprecaited and unloved he states it's because I am pregnant again. I have asked him several times to leave and not come home but he pays no attention, I've began to cry several times a day his bitterness is really getting to me I thought I married someone who cared about me but instead of asking what's wrong he gets angry and calls me names for crying. I try really hard to be quite and hide so I don't have to deal with his extra rudeness. I feel like I can't go on like this, I have thought of going to the hospital and checking in the mental ward but I don't think I need that help however I would get a break from all the house work. I am very worried that the child I am carrying now will not make it or will be very small, I truly don't get help with anything or so I feel. I never thought once that I would be six months pregnant moving a twin bed to make room for a crib while my husband slept on the couch. I really don't know what to do besides hide in a dark corner and cry.


----------



## Raemay38 (Dec 12, 2009)

Whats going on where you cant stand him anymore? 
why has he changed becuase of your threatening to leave him?
If you feel so un-loved leave but make sure you schedule a court hearign for custody of the children. If you cant afford to leave then save money up and get a job if needed to save and move out. 
I'm so sorry! he is being so cruel to you not helping you move furniture and your pregnant thats so mean. 
Good luck! and let us know if your leaving dont leave state or cops can put you in jail for kiddnapping your own kids. First seperate from him with both kids and file for divorce I'm sure your aware of not movign out of state.
Take Care!
Raemay38


----------

